# Weldcraft vs Blazer



## keitht (Jul 11, 2018)

Does anyone know the pros and cons of Weldcraft aluminum boats, vs Blazer?


----------



## Bateman (Jul 12, 2018)

Idk anything about Weldcraft, but Blazer builds some really nice rigs.


----------



## handyandy (Jul 12, 2018)

blazer makes a good boat and lots of dealers at least in mo that are usually willing to work with you to get a custom blazer made to your liking for reasonable prices. I'm sure weldcrafts are pretty well made as well I'd go with which ever you can get a better deal on what you want near by you honestly. Midwest jets is a small outfit but they make good boats out of mo as well. Also some good builders of stout boats down in the south in LA are sportsmen fabrication, uncle j, and extreme fabrication. I believe blazer will make plate boats as well but I have not seen one in person to know it they still use normal horizontal ribs or longitudinal box tubing ribs which makes for a lot stronger hull.


----------

